# Dual Card DA and ECNL



## SOCCERMINION (Jun 29, 2019)

It was my understanding that you could not register and Play on both  DA and ECNL at the same time ? Apears several players on blues teams are registered on both ECNL and DA teams and playing on both. Is this permissable as guesting?
http://scbs.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=7463836
https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference-schedule-2018-19/


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 29, 2019)

SOCCERMINION said:


> It was my understanding that you could not register and Play on both  DA and ECNL at the same time ? Apears several players on blues teams are registered on both ECNL and DA teams and playing on both. Is this permissable as guesting?
> http://scbs.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=7463836
> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference-schedule-2018-19/


Yes, it’s allowed. Developmental players can play limited games with DA team and still play in other leagues. PT is the designation. FT (or full time DA players) cannot play soccer outside DA.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 29, 2019)

Happens even with FT players in DA at least on the boys side it has for last couple of years I know.   

Up to the club(s) to enforce so some quietly don't do so, some clubs in the TX, SE conference  for example.  

In Socal more likely Cal South players dual carded (usclub) on some ECNL clubs even playing for different clubs in one or the other.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks like Loophole FC has a few more potential players/teams to bring in to the mix.


----------

